# Help Repairing LED - AquaticLife Marquis 48"



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

So my AquaticLife Marquis 48" seems to be dead.
It's not powering on, connections seem to be ok.

I'm thinking the power brick may be the issue but not sure.

Any suggestions on how I can try and fix this?
I have no issue messing with the electrical innards.
I tried googling but all I get a links to buy a new one LOL

Even suggestions on souping it up or modding the hardware to make a better light would be appreciated.


----------



## JasonM (Nov 26, 2011)

Most likely your led driver is gone


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

JasonM said:


> Most likely your led driver is gone


Thanks. Any suggestions on what is the best solution?
Should I just get a new power brick (if there is such a think as a generic one)?
Or open it up and do some repairs?


----------



## Aqualien (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi

See if there are any details on your powersupply , see if you get any power at the output.
I looked at your light for specifics but can't find to much.
Usually these LED strips run on 12V and in your case 48" shows as 71 watt.
You can get a powersupply on ebay for not to much , you'll need a minimum of 6A , which provides 72 W (VxA=Watt) I'd go for an 8A (96W) version , but first make sure it actually is the powersupply.
EDIT: I found the Marquis is T5HO , you do not have the Edge , if that's the case ignore what I replied previous.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Perhaps taking the fixture you your local Big Al's ( think they sell these fixture) and kindly ask them to power it up with one of their power supply will determine if it is the power supply.


----------

